# Best Download Manager with Remote Access



## priyam1309 (May 2, 2012)

Guys,
I am searching the best DM which has excellent acceleration and which supports Remote Access over the Internet like uTorrent Remote. Currently I am using FDM. I have premium account in Rapidshare.
I want to monitor the downloads from office.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 2, 2012)

Internet download manager Is best accelerator and uTorrent has the best remote access but utorrent is torrent application.....
Y don't u setup Remote Desktop and check directly..........lol


----------



## priyam1309 (May 2, 2012)

As I said, I would be checking from my office and I am pretty sure connect RD is a hefty violation...


----------



## Champ (May 3, 2012)

priyam1309 said:


> Guys,
> I am searching the best DM which has excellent acceleration and which supports Remote Access over the Internet like uTorrent Remote. Currently I am using FDM. I have premium account in Rapidshare.
> I want to monitor the downloads from office.



M also looking for the same since long, but still not found, 
Anyways all monitoring sites will be blocked in office, remote.utorrent.com is blocked,
Although Android app for u torrent works very well for monitoring, at home I have to rely upon remote desktop


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 7, 2018)

I use jdownloader for remote access on my NAS setup. It has extremely easy to use remote access. All you have to do is login using your jdownloader credentials on the website or chrome extension.
For torrents, I use tixati, it also has a web interface on 8888 port. You will need to know your server's public IP and forward port 8888 to access tixati remotely.


----------

